# " تكفيك نعمتى لان قوتى فى الضعف تكمل "!!!



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2010)

*" فقال لى : تكفيك نعمتى لان قوتى فى الضعف تكمل، فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحرى فى ضعفاتى، لكى تحل علىَّ قوة المسيح "

الهنا الحبيب نصرخ لك باسم كل مظلوم لترفع عنه ظلمه 
كلنا ايمان يا الهى انه مهما طال الليل سيأتى نهار مشرق بمعونتك 
واننا  سنعبر تجاربنا منتصريين باسمك ومعونتك يا الهنا 

  وانه مهما تكاتفت الظلمات فكل ليل الي نهار و كل ظلم الي انهيار ​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 أبريل 2010)

*الهى مراحمك ثابته لا تزول *
*مد يدك القوية واعلن نصرتك يا سيدى*
*امين*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

*أنا يا رب سأتمسك بجميع وعودك .
اٍن كنت أنا بفساد طبيعتى لا أريد الحياة معك ...
يكفى أنك تريدنى أن أحيا معك و اٍرادتك تفعل كل شىء...
ان تركتنى لاٍرادتى و اٍلى ضعفى فسوف أضيع ...
أعتبرنى مريضا لا يقوى على شفاء نفسه ولا يقوى على الذهاب للطبيب .*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## youhnna (14 أبريل 2010)

*اميييين

شكرااااااااا للصلاة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2010)

اميــــن 
ميررررسى دونا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الهى مراحمك ثابته لا تزول *
> *مد يدك القوية واعلن نصرتك يا سيدى*
> *امين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *أنا يا رب سأتمسك بجميع وعودك .
> اٍن كنت أنا بفساد طبيعتى لا أريد الحياة معك ...
> يكفى أنك تريدنى أن أحيا معك و اٍرادتك تفعل كل شىء...
> ان تركتنى لاٍرادتى و اٍلى ضعفى فسوف أضيع ...
> أعتبرنى مريضا لا يقوى على شفاء نفسه ولا يقوى على الذهاب للطبيب .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> امين
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييين
> 
> شكرااااااااا للصلاة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> ميررررسى دونا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 يونيو 2010)

امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
مودتي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا للصلاة الطيبة
> مودتي​



*نورتى اختى الغاليه 
ربنا معاكى:94: *


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> الهنا الحبيب نصرخ لك باسم كل مظلوم لترفع عنه ظلمه


*آمين والرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*صلي لأجلي اختي...*


----------



## DODY2010 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين والرب يبارك خدمتك...*
> *صلي لأجلي اختي...*



*ربنا معاك ينورلك طريقك ويمسك بيمينك دائما اخى الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة



*ربنا يباركك​*


----------

